# How to Trim Stair Treads Round Nose



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm working to laminate my stairs to the basement. I notice that the tread noses are round and they hang over about 1". I believe that the tread and the rise should be square. 

What is the best way to trim the round nose?

Thanks!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

325 Man:

If your stair tread noses are round, but your stair noses are square, then you have purchased the wrong stair tread noses.

Stair treads, or just the noses for them come in both round and square styles. You should maybe contact the place you purchased those noses from to see if you can exchange them for square noses.

Maybe take a look on Johnsonite's web site at:

http://www.johnsonite.com/WallBase,FinishesAccessories/StairwellManagement.aspx

to see the various kinds of vinyl nosings for square edge steps they make.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

325:

Are you talking about cutting the round nose off the rubber or vinyl stair tread nosing, or cutting the round nose off the wood step itself?

You should be aware that Johnsonite also makes vinyl stair nosings for steps with round fronts.

You might be best off taking a picture of the steps you're dealing with and taking it to the "Installations Manager" of any retail carpet & flooring store in your area. That guy should be able to tell you who sells Johnsonite products in your area, and they'd be able to show you what's available in the way of round vinyl stair nosings.

So far as actually cutting the vinyl stair noses, you can do that with a razor knife. Vermont American also makes "knife edge" jig saw blades with Universal shanks for use in most kinds of jig saws:

http://www.toolsource.com/knife-edge-inch-universal-shank-standard-jigsaw-blade-p-51473.html

Just go anywhere that sells Vermont American tools and order Vermont American Product # 30022 if they don't already have it in stock.

Bosch makes similar knife edge blades with their proprietary "T-shank" blade design. Knife edge jig saw blades don't have any teeth, just a straight sharp edge similar to a razor blade. I used Vermont American knife edge blades to cut 1/4 inch thick synthetic rubber stair treads.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Here are the pictures of my stair nose.
The threads protrude 1.25" over the raise. I am talking about cutting this part to make the treads and the raise square to each other.

Sorry for sideway pictures.


----------



## wetech (Aug 4, 2012)

325_man said:


> Thanks for the reply. Here are the pictures of my stair nose.
> The threads protrude 1.25" over the raise. I am talking about cutting this part to make the treads and the raise square to each other.
> 
> Sorry for sideway pictures.
> ...


With solid risers, a 3/4" - 1 1/2" overhang is required by code unless your treads are >= 11" in depth. I just closed up my previously open-riser basement stairs that have 9.5" treads. They're really awkward to walk down now. Granted, I have size 13 shoes, but my heels are constantly hitting the riser. I have to add an overhang prior to the final inspection.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

wetech said:


> With solid risers, a 3/4" - 1 1/2" overhang is required by code unless your treads are >= 11" in depth. I just closed up my previously open-riser basement stairs that have 9.5" treads. They're really awkward to walk down now. Granted, I have size 13 shoes, but my heels are constantly hitting the riser. I have to add an overhang prior to the final inspection.


I didn't mean to cut it and leave it cut. My goal of cutting the protruding bullnose is to install laminated bullnose as a replacement. 

Another option is to use Cap-A-Thread product. http://m.homedepot.com/p/Cap-A-Trea...yV_0GkfvLzgEMRDqvLH1gaAj2R8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Use a router with a bearing bit. Cut the edges with an oscillating saw.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

325 man:

Your best bet would be to simply install round vinyl nosings on your steps. The nosings should come with a lip at the top to cover the cut edge of whatever flooring material you want to use on your treads. You might not be able to get a round nosing that will accomodate 3/8 inch thick laminate flooring, but I expect you should be able to get one that will accomodate regular plastic laminate.

Get on Johnsonite's web site and see if they have a tech support phone number where you can talk to someone that knows Johnsonite's stair nosings well.

it's www.johnsonite.com

E-mail your pictures to them and tell them what you want to do. I know Johnsonite makes stair tread nosings in both rubber and vinyl, and in your case you want a round nosing with a lip at the top so that you can slide your laminate flooring under that lip for a finished look. Normally, you'd do all the nosings first, mask them off with masking tape, and then spread glue on each tread. Pull off the masking tape and slip your flooring under the lip of the nosing and press your flooring down into the glue on the tread.

To cut your flooring to fit each tread, you would measure from the riser to the edge of the lip on the nosing in about 8 to 12 spots along each tread's width, and then transfer those measurements to your flooring material. Then cut each piece of flooring to fit it's respective tread.


----------

